# Cycling with fish



## Cat216 (Jul 29, 2012)

I started my tank a week ago, ran it with PRime for 3 days, then added mixture of 12 platys and mollies to my 55 gal tank. I couldn't remember if I was to change the water when or how much to begin with so I'm glad I saw the post regarding this.

I ended up doing about 25% change last night and will not be adding more fish for another 3 weeks. I would still do a weekly water change though of 25% correct? Everyone seems to be doing fine swimming all over and eating like crazy. 

That is another question. How much is too much food? I use flakes, pinch less than the size of a penny (maybe half that) twice a day.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

If your cycling a tank with fish you will need to test it daily. You want to keep the ammonia as low as possible as its very toxic to the fish same with the nitrite. When I have done this I did 50% a day to keep the water as fresh as possible. But thats not necessary its my preference. But you will need daily changes if you want to keep the fish healthy...

Food...as much as they can eat in 2 min. is a good key to the amount.. The more food thou the more waste so be careful not to over feed


----------



## Cat216 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It is funny the pet store I got my fish from (great place) didn't mention testing at all, just about cycling process and what happens. They just said to bring in a sample of my water in 4 weeks to be checked. They also said not to spend a lot on my fish initially as probably not all would make it through the cycling process- 2 out of 3 would maybe. I think I had better find a test kit somewhere. I would like ALL my fish to make it through this process. 

When I look at my filters, I can see them starting to discolor so I assume this is the bacteria building up to cycle. I don't remember having to go through all of this with my last aquarium (15 gallon) many years ago and all my fish were healthy.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Well to be honest it don't sound like that great a place if there wanting to sell you fish just so you can kill them.. Well its nice for them as they can sell you more fish. I would look to get a liquid test kit paper strips are inaccurate at best. Also look online as you can get them much cheaper.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would do daily water changes, iv done this a bunch of times with fish in only using declorinator. And with it being a 55g and you only having 12 plattys in there it's not a huge worry. I would do a 5 gallon bucket a day for like a week. Also a master test kit is a great idea. I can't tell you how many times iv had one of my tanks have crazy water perimeters. With the master kits it makes it easy to fix problems. 

Good luck with the tank and great fish choice by the way. I love plattys


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Definetly do a water change at least every second day. I would do maybe 25%, thats my preference however. Just remember to keep the water clean and your aquarium will cycle on its own.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

If your doing 25% changes weekly you will be fine with the cycle.

What type of filter or filters are you using on the tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep using the Prime for a month or two, and when you add more fish. After that, any dechlor will do. The "detoxifies ammonia and nitrite" thing can save fish during a spike.


----------



## Cat216 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> If your doing 25% changes weekly you will be fine with the cycle.
> 
> What type of filter or filters are you using on the tank?


I am using two Regent double filters that came with my tank. Unfortunately, the filters they included were dried up completlely, (have no idea for how long) so I had to start out with new filters. 

I thank everyone for the great advice. I will be doing a partial water change again tomorrow and will definitely be getting a test kit so I know what I am dealing with. I can't believe no one at the pet store mentioned testing my water myself before bringing it in to them in a month. I must have missed that part of the conversation somewhere. Their fish are all absolutely gorgeous, everything is clean and they have been so patient in answering my questions. I guess I will have to take the blame for this one on not doing my research. 

Fish are all doing great by the way. They should be named begger fish, lol. As soon as I approach the tank, they start looking at me like food time please, please please! I did lose one. I came home and found him stuck to the intake of one of the filters and he couldn't get away. I pushed him away, he swam for awhile but laid on the bottom and didn't make it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cycling with a fish is not my first recommendation. And if I were to tell you to do that, I would have started with 2 and slowly worked up.


----------

